# Tempestade Tropical MELISSA (Atlântico 2007 #13)



## Rog (29 Set 2007 às 10:13)

Hoje durante a manhã, a depressão tropical 14 tornou-se a Tempestade tropical Melissa, a 13ª com nome.


Aviso Publico do NHC:


> ...SE FORMA LA DECIMOTERCERA TORMENTA DE LA TEMPORADA EN EL LEJANDO
> ATLANTICO ORIENTAL...
> 
> A LAS 500 AM AST...0900Z...EL CENTRO DE LA DEPRESION TROPICAL
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2007 às 10:43)

Os modelos já não tem tanta tendência dela vir mais para os nossos lados como tinham ontem à noite.






Segundo as _discussions_, vai ter a vida complicada daqui a dois dias.



> DEEP CONVECTION HAS BEEN ON THE INCREASE DURING THE PAST SEVERAL
> HOURS.  0319Z MICROWAVE IMAGERY INDICATED THAT THE CIRCULATION
> CENTER WAS UNDER THE WESTERN PORTION OF THE CONVECTIVE CANOPY...BUT
> SUBSEQUENT GOES IMAGES HINT THAT THE CONVECTION IS WRAPPING MORE
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2007 às 23:24)

A MELISSA recuperou algum vigor depois de hoje ter ficado com o centro exposto, mas dentro de dias provavelmente terá o mesmo destino da KAREN.








> AFTER BEING EXPOSED FOR A FEW HOURS...NEW DEEP CONVECTION HAS
> REGENERATED NEAR THE CENTER. SATELLITE INTENSITY ESTIMATES...
> PRIMARILY OBJECTIVE T-NUMBERS FROM SAB AS WELL AS THOSE
> PROVIDED BY UW-CIMSS INDICATE THAT MELISSA IS STILL A 35-KNOT
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 20:55)

Como previsto, a Tempestade Tropical MELISSA foi muito afectada pelo windshear tendo baixado de categoria, para depressao tropical, e assim se deve manter durante alguns dias segundo as previsões do NHC. Mas é possível que também se acabe por dissipar à semelhança da KAREN.








> STRONG WESTERLY SHEAR HAS TAKEN ITS TOLL ON MELISSA. AFTER MOST OF
> THE CONVECTION DISSIPATED ABOUT 12 HOURS AGO...THE CYCLONE HAS ONLY
> BEEN ABLE TO GENERATE SMALL PULSATING BURSTS OF CONVECTION THAT
> HAVE EACH LASTED ABOUT 3 HOURS.  AN 0818 UTC QUIKSCAT PASS SUGGESTS
> ...


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 22:13)

A MELISSA deixou de ser um ciclone tropical, mais um assunto encerrado.


----------

